# 1 pump setups



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

i just want to know if there is anyone running a 1 pump setup for the whole car?


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

any pics or vids of 1 pump setup


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XWstRe5H9c*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Aug 26 2010, 10:59 AM~18411972
> *i just want to know if there is anyone running a 1 pump setup for the whole car?
> *


Yea you can do it and it works good! Depending on what movements you want will determine how many valves you are going to run, for example:

*Envious Touch 4-Valve Manifold will give you the following moves:* 
-front up/down
-back up/down
-pancake front and back (both at the same time) up/down
-see-saw front and back (opposite of each other) up/down
*Has single integrated slowdown
*moves are equivalent to 2-pump/2-dump setup

*Envious Touch 6-Valve Manifold will give you the following moves:* 
-front up/down
-back up/down
-pancake front and back (both at the same time) up/down
-see-saw front and back (opposite of each other) up/down
-individual control of 2-front corners or 2-rear corners up/down
*Has single integrated slowdown
*moves are equivalent to 2-pump/5-dump setup (front pump 1-dump/rear pump 4-dumps)

*Envious Touch 8-Valve Manifold will give you the following moves:* 
-front up/down
-back up/down
-driver side up/down
-passengers side up/down
-pancake front and back (both at the same time) up/down
-see-saw front and back (opposite of each other) up/down
-see-saw side to side (opposite of each other) up/down
-individual control of all 4-corners up/down
*Available with single or dual integrated slowdown(s)
*moves are equivalent to 4-pump/4-dump setup

_*Envious Touch 4-Valve Manifold*_









_*Envious Touch 8-Valve Manifold*_
















_**All the above can also be done without a manifold by plumbing the valves together*_


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

nice manifolds.. 

jaimes is the old shool way, and WAAAYYY fuckin cool


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Check out hydroholics.net


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

those are some nice setups..............and thanks i wanted some info on this


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

will these kind of setup work on a 93' caprice


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18412335
> *Yea you can do it and it works good! Depending on what movements you want will determine how many valves you are going to run, for example:
> 
> Envious Touch 4-Valve Manifold will give you the following moves:
> ...






how much do you have i 1 pump kit bro?


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

here is an install using one pump and teo hydroholic 3 dump manifolds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=543705&hl=

then using one pump and one of their 5 dump manifolds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=547856&hl=


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yillo+Aug 26 2010, 12:17 PM~18412549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, they will work... I'm currently doing a 1955 Cadillac for a customer so weight is not an issue... since we use 2-valves per movement you have total isolation and no issues with pressure seeping between. Thats why we use 4, 6, and 8, valves as opposed to others, 3 and 5 valve manifolds.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Aug 26 2010, 12:22 PM~18412587
> *how much do you have i 1 pump kit bro?
> *


What movements did you want? Front/Back, Front/Back/Rear Corners (3-Wheel), or Front/Back/Side to Side?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Stop being cheap get two pumps ..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 02:29 PM~18413454
> *Stop being cheap get two pumps ..
> *


Some people don't do it because they're being cheap.. for example the 55 Cadillac I'm working on right now, the customer wanted an air bag system because he didn't want "all those batteries" in the trunk but I talked him into an beautiful 1-Pump/6-Valve Manifold setup running 24V. I have two batteries on top of the package tray in his trunk and the pump tucked up right next to the batt's, nice and compact. The two batteries charge off of an upgraded alternator and I'm running 1-Ton Precuts up front and 1/2-Ton Coils in the back with shocks... the ride is better than stock, he has full trunk space available, and no batteries to charge.

BTW I ended up puting a #5 Gear in the pump to conserve battery life and give him snappy performance off of 24V


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wait no battery charging ? . That's a new one


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 02:45 PM~18413588
> *Wait no battery charging ? . That's a new one
> *


:yes: with 24V it's easy with a modified alternator... but remember thats 24V... no bumper checking :biggrin:



But the main thing is that I changed the mind of a potential airbag customer and showed him that a hydraulic system can be every bit as compact as a bag setup, just as smooth, and no batts to charge :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

The thing is... not every customer wants a 2-Pump/6-Batt Setup... You have to listen to the customer and build them what they want and what they need... I am in no way against adding more pumps or batts... I built this Cutty for myself in 1996 that shows you I am _*NOT*_ against adding more pumps or Batteries :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have 2 pump four battery setup. Rack it setup for 12. 
How many more batteries do I need to get my wheels off the ground.. I'm running 48 volts to both front and rear...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn how batteries r in that regal ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 03:09 PM~18413753
> *I have 2 pump four battery setup. Rack it setup for 12.
> How many more batteries do I need to get my wheels off the ground.. I'm running 48 volts to both front and rear...
> *


For 3-Wheel or Hop? 48V with a #9 gear and the right coils up front will get you @ 2 to 3 feet hopping but if you wanna 3-wheel you're gonna need more batts for weight... what type of car and what are you trying to do?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 03:11 PM~18413769
> *Damn how batteries r in that regal ?
> *


17 all behind the rear axle and that was in 1996 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh ok. I dunno what size gear I have. And I wanted to do a lil hopping. I can three wheel easily ... It's an 82 malibu


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fuck 17 batteries that's insane dude.. That's a rolling bomb...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18413882
> *Oh ok. I dunno what size gear I have. And I wanted to do a lil hopping. I can three wheel easily ... It's an 82 malibu
> *


If you do all 4-batts to the front and get some good 3-ton or 3 1/2-ton coils with 1-#8 line to the front teed up dront you should at least do 2 plus feet... just don't put a full stack maybe a turn or turn and a half off and you'll be fine... it will be easier if you add at least one more batt to the front making it 60V since you have the rack already made


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 03:24 PM~18413890
> *Fuck 17 batteries that's insane dude.. That's a rolling bomb...
> *


That shit was a b!tch to drive... it told me what lane I was gonna be in on the freeway :biggrin:

I remember I had to tow it some where and the tow company sent a reg tow truck not a flat bed... I was following along in my other car, the cutty hit a bump and got some rythm, you could see it pulling the weight off the front wheels of the tow truck... that sh!t was funny as hell, looked like the tow truck was gonna start hopping :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

O ok thanks bro..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IF YOU WANT TO FIND A SICK ONE PUMP SETUP, TALK TO THE HOMIES AT HYDROHOLICS....LEADING THE GAME


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 26 2010, 04:33 PM~18414424
> *IF YOU WANT TO FIND A SICK ONE PUMP SETUP, TALK TO THE HOMIES AT HYDROHOLICS....LEADING THE GAME
> *


But your fam comes to me for their manifolds RO :biggrin: 
(Look at the 8-Valve Manifold on page 1 of this topic)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 06:51 PM~18414557
> *But your fam comes to me for their manifolds RO  :biggrin:
> (Look at the 8-Valve Manifold on page 1 of this topic)
> *


NOT TALKING ABOUT YOUR STUFF DOGG, ACTUALLY GONNA BE WORKING WITH YA IN THE FUTURE, BUT I HAVE NOT REALLY SEEN IT BEING INSTALLED.

BUT I HAVE SEEN SOME REALLY CLEAN, SIMPLE SET UP FROM HYDROHOLICS THAT ARE SUPER SICK


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 04:53 PM~18413646
> *:yes: with 24V it's easy with a modified alternator... but remember thats 24V... no bumper checking  :biggrin:
> But the main thing is that I changed the mind of a potential airbag customer and showed him that a hydraulic system can be every bit as compact as a bag setup, just as smooth, and no batts to charge :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH THAT IS WHAT I AM GOING TO BE DOING. MAYBE I WILL CHAT WITH YA ABOUT ONE OF YOUR MANIFOLDS. ALL I WANT TO DO IS:

FRONT/BACK UP/DOWN
PANCAKE UP/DOWN


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

I am putting together a 1 pump setup with a Hydroholics 5 dump block. I day it will get done


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Can somebody draw up a pic of how the flow works on a setup with 4 dumps and how u would wire it up I like the one with the 2 deltas and 2 adex on page 1 that's the one I would like to see


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 26 2010, 06:33 PM~18415398
> *YEAH THAT IS WHAT I AM GOING TO BE DOING.  MAYBE I WILL CHAT WITH YA ABOUT ONE OF YOUR MANIFOLDS.  ALL I WANT TO DO IS:
> 
> FRONT/BACK  UP/DOWN
> ...


No problem you know I'll take care of you RO :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 09:06 PM~18416298
> *No problem you know I'll take care of you RO :thumbsup:
> *



interesting info.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Aug 26 2010, 07:05 PM~18415732
> *Can somebody draw up a pic of how the flow works on a setup with 4 dumps and how u would wire it up I like the one with the 2 deltas and 2 adex on page 1 that's the one I would like to see
> *


Green is the pressure lines to lift the two rear cylinders and red is the path to the two adel dump valves to lower the rear cylinders... the deltas on top are used to block flow to the rear cylinders for power 3-wheel... you can lift one side of the rear at a time or both sides at once.










This will allow you to stand 3 without chains and only two pumps... one to the front and one to the back plummed like this... Here's a pic of two Regal's I did


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 08:25 PM~18416523
> *Green is the pressure lines to lift the two rear cylinders and red is the path to the two adel dump valves to lower the rear cylinders... the deltas on top are used to block flow to the rear cylinders for power 3-wheel... you can lift one side of the rear at a time or both sides at once.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info homie. Always wondered how that worked only one I had seen had two dumps and the rear or lightest part of the car would lift first


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks guys for the info

and i was looking into the 

front up/down
rear up/down
pancake up/down


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 01:15 PM~18412927
> *What movements did you want? Front/Back, Front/Back/Rear Corners (3-Wheel), or Front/Back/Side to Side?
> *



damn wats the price on both
they both look tempting



and i am not trying to be cheap its dat 
this would be my lowrider and well i want to start from the bigginers section
i have always love lowriders but i never actually owned one


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

The 1-5 that I linked up top in the civic is for sale. Was only installed for a few months. Ill try to get him to chime in on here.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is a link regarding the hydroholic 1-5 for sale.

http://www.streetsource.com/forum/topic.as...d=117981&Page=1


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

hey a friend of mine gave me some dumps and i wanted to know is there a way to plum it up to one pump just for 
FRONT/BACK PANCAKE


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Yo I think I want to do this on my 69 caddy


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Aug 30 2010, 12:10 PM~18441589
> *hey a friend of mine gave me some dumps and i wanted to know is there a way to plum it up to one pump just for
> FRONT/BACK PANCAKE
> *


Yes it will... pm me what you got and I can help you out


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 30 2010, 03:09 PM~18443081
> *Yo I think I want to do this on my 69 caddy
> *


I'm doing a 55 Caddy with a 1-Pump setup right now... let me know when your ready and I'll hook you up :thumbsup:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 30 2010, 03:09 PM~18443081
> *Yo I think I want to do this on my 69 caddy
> *




dude i been getting alot of info here about this


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18412335
> *Yea you can do it and it works good! Depending on what movements you want will determine how many valves you are going to run, for example:
> 
> Envious Touch 4-Valve Manifold will give you the following moves:
> ...



PM sent


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 26 2010, 05:45 PM~18413588
> *Wait no battery charging ? . That's a new one
> *


i havent charged my batteries in 3 years, but i ride everyday...


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

how you do dat the no charging thing sounds pretty nice.......


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 30 2010, 04:03 PM~18443623
> *I'm doing a 55 Caddy with a 1-Pump setup right now... let me know when your ready and I'll hook you up  :thumbsup:
> *



you got any pics of the setup?


----------



## AzDaytonDan (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 31 2010, 11:12 AM~18450906
> *i havent charged my batteries in 3 years, but i ride everyday...
> *


 :0 ------------->street Charger? :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AzDaytonDan_@Sep 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18491590
> *:0 ------------->street Charger? :biggrin:
> *


:yes: but it only works for me because i drive my car everyday, and its just lay and play i dont hop it, but i do 3 wheel it now and then...


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 31 2010, 12:27 AM~18447853
> *PM sent
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------

